# Wheel spacers?



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

I wanna put wheel spacers on my 05 brute because of it bein so tippsey. I've already tipped er` over once and wanna prevent this as much as possible. I've on some threads that some guys only run em` on the front because of some knuckle issues so I was needin some advice on what to do?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have 1.5" HL spacers on all four corners and love 'em...However, I am about to put 2+5 offset rims on so I can remove the spacers...With the different offset rims I will actually be a little wider than I am with the spacers...I have never had any trouble with knuckles or anything else and I do give her hell


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Are the spacers in good condition. Like no cracks nothin like that?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah they are in great mechanical condition as far as cracks or anything they just need to be cleaned...I can get some pics tonight I am gonna be pulling a rear tire to do some exhaust work


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I run the 1" on all four corners and I like the look and stance it gives me. I just wish I had went wider like 1.5 or 2.0.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I ran 1" spacers for about a year with the 30" Mudzillas, then I went up to 2" to gain alittle more stability...been running the 2" for about a year now. I have had no problems so far.

1" spacers



2" spacers



Scott


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

sjf323 that first picture is prob the baddest looking brute i have ever seen. i love that color.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

To jctgumby:
The pictures would be greatly appriciated:bigok:


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah i'll probably end up gettin the 1.5" to 2.0" spacers. Nice brute by the way!!!


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> I have 1.5" HL spacers on all four corners and love 'em...However, I am about to put 2+5 offset rims on so I can remove the spacers...With the different offset rims I will actually be a little wider than I am with the spacers...I have never had any trouble with knuckles or anything else and I do give her hell


JCT, I'm in this same situation - 29.5 10s and 12s on an 09 brute IRS. I'm looking for rims with offset so I dont have to buy spacers. When I research rims (like on mudthrowers site), i think it is saying that the 2+5 rims are for the rear only and the 5+2 are for the front or rear. It seams that I want the wider offset rims front and back. Wouldn't I want 2+5 on all four corners? Wont that give me the wider stance that i need to fit these tires without using spacers?


----------



## BIG EASY (Nov 6, 2009)

ive got i.5s on the front and 2.5s on the rear.it helped the stability big time and ive been happy with the muddin part of it too.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

The wider you go no the front, whether you use spacers or more offset, the heavier the steering will be and the bigger the turning radius. The way Big Easy did it is a good compromise.


----------

